# Permissions Repair Question



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

I have Leopard OS 10.5.6 on my iMAC. On the advice of sinclair tm, I have been repairing permissions after each update of my software. Over time the list of actions after repair has come to look like this:

(Repairing permissions for “Macintosh HD”
Reading permissions database.
Reading the permissions database can take several minutes.

Permissions differ on "Library/Application Support/Apple/ParentalControls/ALRHelperJobs", should be drwxrwxr-x , they are drwxr-xr-x .
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpLoad" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "usr/bin/setregion" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Permissions differ on "Library/Application Support/Apple/ParentalControls/ContentFiltering", should be drwxrwxr-x , they are drwxr-xr-x .
Permissions differ on "Library/Application Support/Apple/ParentalControls", should be drwxrwxr-x , they are drwxr-xr-x .
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Resources/runner" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/Printers/IOMs/LPRIOM.plugin/Contents/MacOS/LPRIOMHelper" has been modified and will not be repaired.

Permissions repair complete)

Do I need to do anything about these messages? I'm especially worried about the ones labeled "warning." Those involving "parental controls" have appeared after all repairs since the very first one I did.

Advice needed.

joe boley


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As long as your Mac runs without any issues, I wouldn't worry. I've never seen the SUID file warnings before, so I'll try to see if I can find something about them.


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you, sinclair tm. I am experiencing no problems related to the permissisons repair question, so I will ignore the problem, as you suggest. Since you responded I Googled "SUID warning", and got the advice to ignore the warning. They said it was a problem with initial versions of OSX updates.

joe boley


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are "neutral" warnings, just ignore them, they are meaningless... relating to old files and most likely 3rd party add-ons that the permissions repair can't fix since they are in use.


----------



## wsw (Mar 26, 2010)

Apple has a tech bulletin on the subject, showing numerous 'warnings' that can be ignored after running permissions repair. Here is the link http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1448


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please pay attention to the dates on threads. This one os over a year old. There is no reason to drag it up if it's older then three months.


----------

